# Cycling new tank but no NO2?



## bjorn (11 Feb 2011)

I'm trying to understand how the Ammonia -> NO2 -> NO3 cycle works and I don't quite understand why I'm only seeing NO3 in my new tank that I'm cycling and no NO2.

I'm doing a fishless cycling both using bacterial starter and a mix of mature filter media plus of course lots and lots of plants. I also decided to use ADA Amazonia which I have found out leaches Ammonia. But what I don't understand however is why there is no NO2

These are my current values:

Volume: 180L
Ammonia: 2-3
PH 6.8
NO2: 0
NO3: 50
GH: 16
KG: 9

Why would there be no measurable levels of NO2?


----------



## Tom (11 Feb 2011)

How long has it been running?


----------



## bjorn (11 Feb 2011)

Since Sunday, so 5-6 days. But continously been no NO2.


----------



## Tom (11 Feb 2011)

OK, so you would expect high ammonia, but then the question is why the NO3 before NO2? It's just a thought, but would the Nitrate from the Aquasoil also leech into the water, causing a NO3 reading on the test kit? It would be my guess that it's not the cycle that's causing the NO3 but the substrate, and that the cycle hasn't produced NO2 yet. Test kits are known for their inaccuracies though, and that was purely speculation!


----------



## bjorn (11 Feb 2011)

I guess that's a possibility I had not thought about. I researched the ammonia issue though and didn't see any mention of NO3. But the NO3 been there right from the start so it makes sense, maybe you're right!

I took another measurement just now and the NO3 gone down slightly but I added some floating plants to try and help soaking it up.

Am I correct in thinking that too much NO3 is what often cause Algae?


----------



## Tom (11 Feb 2011)

NO3 will be in the Aquasoil as a nutrient. Nutrients themselves won't 'cause' algae, provided you have a good balance between light, CO2 and nutrients and light should be the limiting factor.


----------



## bjorn (11 Feb 2011)

Ok, so what I'm seeing is normal. I'm using the ADA fertilizers as per instructions but keeping the light on for a shorter period than what I want once it's up and running at it's best. (9 hours light with 2 hours dusk/dawn using only 2 of the 4 tubes).


----------

